# ICD-9 to ICD-10 Conversion



## cherene (Aug 14, 2015)

Has anyone else tried the Conversion widget mapping tool on AAPC's website?
It doesn't work for me.  If anyone knows where I can find an electronic converter would you please send me the link?

I have one on my phone, would like one for my computer as well.

Thanks so much,
Cherene


----------



## mhstrauss (Aug 14, 2015)

cherene said:


> Has anyone else tried the Conversion widget mapping tool on AAPC's website?
> It doesn't work for me.  If anyone knows where I can find an electronic converter would you please send me the link?
> 
> I have one on my phone, would like one for my computer as well.
> ...



I've found www.icd9data.com and www.icd10data.com to be pretty helpful, and there are mapping functions available.

Just curious...which app are you using?
Thanks!


----------



## lgardner (Aug 14, 2015)

cherene said:


> Has anyone else tried the Conversion widget mapping tool on AAPC's website?
> It doesn't work for me.  If anyone knows where I can find an electronic converter would you please send me the link?
> 
> I have one on my phone, would like one for my computer as well.
> ...



the AAPC one works for me. is this the link you are using:

https://www.aapc.com/icd-10/icd9-icd10-reference-sheet.aspx


----------

